

Do Natural Resources Fuel Authoritarianism? - secretasiandan
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1545103

======
secretasiandan
News coverage/summary here

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-04-04/islam-blamers-
ignor...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-04-04/islam-blamers-ignore-
mideast-s-trouble-source-commentary-by-amity-shlaes.html)

